# Flightliner / Spaceliner tires



## Levine (Dec 29, 2017)

Another dumb question from a new guy - what contemporary tire size do I need for a Flightliner or Spaceliner wheel?


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Dec 29, 2017)

26x1.75 Whitewall - here's a guy selling a 2-pack with tubes $44 all in price with shipping.  These are the ones I have on mine.

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-26x1-7...rn-Lowrider-/172970893113?hash=item2845de5f39

On another thread here in the CABE a guy put 26 x 2.125 Duro's on it but had to slot the fenders for a slight adjustment.

Link: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/spaceliner-cl-find.108492/#post-714245


----------



## Levine (Dec 29, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> 26x1.75 Whitewall - here's a guy selling a 2-pack with tubes $44 all in price with shipping.  These are the ones I have on mine.
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-26x1-7...rn-Lowrider-/172970893113?hash=item2845de5f39
> 
> ...




Thank you - those tires are great.  I just grabbed them.


----------

